# Best possible dog insurance please? Reviews



## Pet Cartoons

Please let me know what our experiences are with various dog pet insurance companies and let me know if you strongly recommend one, as I want the best possible insurance for my newly acquired poochy who I already adore.

Thank you


----------



## Dokko

I've no idea how good they are but we are going to go through morethan pet insurance for our two dogs. On paper the best on offer for the price.

Might be a good place to start as long as no horror stories come forth in here.


----------



## AlbertRoss

Pet Cartoons said:


> Please let me know what our experiences are with various dog pet insurance companies and let me know if you strongly recommend one, as I want the best possible insurance for my newly acquired poochy who I already adore.
> 
> Thank you


Click on the link in my sig below and then click "Buyer's Guide". It will tell you pretty much everything you need to know. But, at the end of the day, the choice of policy must be the one that fits YOU - not anyone else. You'll see why in the Buyer's Guide.



Dokko said:


> I've no idea how good they are but we are going to go through morethan pet insurance for our two dogs. On paper the best on offer for the price.
> 
> Might be a good place to start as long as no horror stories come forth in here.


Try looking at the excess that More Than charge...


----------



## mezzer

Dokko said:


> I've no idea how good they are but we are going to go through morethan pet insurance for our two dogs. On paper the best on offer for the price.
> 
> Might be a good place to start as long as no horror stories come forth in here.


This was taken from the Cat forum today, please read as I was going to go with MoreThan until I read AlbertRoss's reply.

Quote:

Kobi was insured with More Than. On the plus side cant fault that they paid out he had a fair few claims. On the Minus front, after a couple of years they introduced that you had to pay the first 10% of each and every claim regardless of the age of the dog as well as the excess. Then the following year when he was about age 3/4 they also increased his premium from £39.99 per month to £70.40, so a massive hike. He isn't with them anymore I changed.
That though was the experience I had.

Most companies do increase the excess when a pet gets to be about 8 years old. To charge a percentage on top of a fixed fee before that is, in my opinion, downright robbery. It's why More Than aren't on the list of companies I'd have on my websit


----------



## catzisme

I am with helpucover.co.uk and i have to say they are the best i have found, price wise and support wise. 
I started with pet plan, who were good, but when it came to claiming back £20 (i know its not much but i could of used it) the process seemed as difficult as they could make it, and i was told by an advisor it wasn't worth it.
I did some searching on a comparison website, and found helpucover. I pay £13 a month each for my two Dalmatians (£26 total) and thats for lifetime cover. I can't remember the specifics, but i know i have a good level of cover. heres a link 
(https://www.helpucover.co.uk/product/pets/page/lifetime/)
I also get access to their helpline 24/7, so i can call anytime with the smallest issue and get advice from a vet nurse. This has saved me a fair amount of money (being a hypochondriac lol) and they are always polite friendly and helpful. 
Luckily (touch wood) i have not had to claim on the insurance yet, but i do remember all the reviews i read before i bought said that claims were easy.
Hope i helped, feel free to ask any questions.


----------

